# When it comes to Windows....



## drewdin (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm lost, I'm not sure if I want new construction or replacement, as for brand the only thing research has done is confuse me. Andrson, pella, ABC, etc... You can find more bad than good reviews for everything...

Can anyone give me some good pointers where to start, why would i need a new construction vs just getting a replacement?

What can you tell me about brands other than do not go to the Box stores, I know this is vague but my head is spinning trying to find a good window and which type to get. Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Around here the term replacement window is just used to confuse people. The so called pros order a window 1" small in both directions. So when it is installed they just put new trim over the old trim on the inside. They don't want to open anything up as finding mold and rot would just slow them down. 
When ordering windows just measure the open width first then height, and they should be made 1/2" to small.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 10, 2013)

you dont mention new construction so i take it you only prefer windows?

Also, do you have any Window company recommendations?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2013)

I think windows are windows, spend as much money as you want. But maybe I havn't seen the bad ones yet.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 11, 2013)

ok, I was hoping that there was some brands to stay away from and some that are always stable along with a recommendation on when to replace the whole window including frame vs just replacing the window. 

The search continues....


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2013)

There's one out of Europe that is suppost to be great, opens in two or three ways. They have a door too thats mostly glass the tilts open at top. Just a nightmare to install and weigh a ton each.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 16, 2013)

I have narrowed down the search between, Harvey, Anderson and Alside, does anyone have any experience with these brands and have a recommendation?


----------



## mattgso (Jan 21, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some links,books, videos, etc, for a good "how to guide" for removal, inspection, and replacement?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2013)

drewdin said:


> I have narrowed down the search between, Harvey, Anderson and Alside, does anyone have any experience with these brands and have a recommendation?



Alside has a good window, but I'd suggest you also look at http://www.simonton.com/


----------



## drewdin (Jan 21, 2013)

I went into Alside on Friday, I stood there for 10 minutes before anyone talked to me. When i told them i was interested in buying some vinyl windows he showed me three. He said this is our regular window, this one you can get in colors and this one has a pocket.

I asked if there was anything else he could tell me, he said no and I left. I wont be buying Alside, that's for sure...

I checked out those Simonton, they look real nice. I ended up choosing Harvey windows, out of the three places I went we liked them the best.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 21, 2013)

Harvey windows are some of the best around. And they actually have trained installers. You made the right choice in My opinion.


----------

